# What does everyone think of the Compak K3 for a first grinder?



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

When I get my Silvia v3 back, I want to think about a grinder.

Most people thought the mignon is better than the Vario, but what about the Compak k3?

would it be a better choice over the mignon or not?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At what price? New or used?


----------



## Trevor (Mar 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> At what price? New or used?


I saw it new for £285 from coffee classics direct, it's the k3 elite, they also have the k5 for £299?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a Fracino C3 Touch in silver (rebadged doserless K3) for £275 delivered or a polished one for £300. It seems that these haven't been affected by the price increase due next week! I use a doser version of the polished C3 myself and it has given me 6 years problem free service so far.....!

Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mignon is better than the k3


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do Mignon for £265. In the K3's defence, I have found it to be ultra reliable and very easy to adjust and use!


----------

